# Lobster and Wine Pairing



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

Any suggestions?

Lobster, butter and lemon - the no brainer is a Chardonnay (I think...I am no expert by any means.). Anyone w/ a better suggestion? Or insights?

I will be skindiving over next weekend and the lobster seem to be aplenty in my parts. I am looking to impress a new lady in my life and welcome any and all suggestions (styles and/or specific brands) for a sublime pairing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Whenever I see _lobster _in a thread title, being from Maine, by law I'm required to respond.

So you're going to try to catch a lobster with your bare hands? Good luck with that one. The new lady in your life should be mightily impressed with the jellyfish welts and little lobster nips you'll reveal later in the candlelight. But given you actually do catch a lobster, do as we do here Down East. First, have the lady name it. Let it mosey around your deck a bit to get familiar with its new home. Them when it isn't looking, smash its head open with a tire iron. Pick off the eyes and antennae and shove it in the microwave. When it begins to crackle, set up a round of Jello shots. Make it a few rounds. Then roll back the sheets and to hell with the lobster.​


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Whenever I see _lobster _in a thread title, being from Maine, by law I'm required to respond.
> 
> So you're going to try to catch a lobster with your bare hands? Good luck with that one. The new lady in your life should be mightily impressed with the jellyfish welts and little lobster nips you'll reveal later in the candlelight. But given you actually do catch a lobster, do as we do here Down East.​


​You goof!!

In SD they have those puny Mexican Lobsters. Still good, but more like big shrimp!!

Myself, I do not like Chardonnay at all. I prefer something lighter. I've been enamored with Sauvignon Blancs recently.

Now that it is nearly winter however, I've been stocking up on the Beaujolais Nouveau.

Not with lobster though.

Honestly, I usually eat lobster with potato chips and seven up!!


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Wine educator here. Actually, it depends on how you like to do your pairing. A buttery chardonnay is actually a very good answer if you like to complement the butter with the lobster. French-style chards will be more subtle than the big west coast Chards, but some of the Napa folks are going lighter, toward the French style/white burgundy. To tone it down, an unoaked Chard (e.g., a Chablis) will also give you the acid to cut through and grape fullness to stand up to the butter. The next step down in terms of weight/fullness among common wines would be a Pinot Grigio, but make sure it is not off-dry or watery (a lot of winemakers climbed onto the Pinot Grigio band wagon, producing PG before they were ready). Sav Blanc would be too light to my taste, but who's to say?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Splendid suggestions those. Or he could get a bottle Of Boone's Farm, pop the screw cap and head for a Red Lobster since I'm pretty well convinced he's not going to catch a lobster with his bare hands. And if he tried that here in Maine he'd be shot, first by a lobsterman, then by Mary Tyler Moore (a reference perhaps lost by those other than Down Easters).​


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Splendid suggestions those. Or he could get a bottle Of Boone's Farm, pop the screw cap and head for a Red Lobster since I'm pretty well convinced he's not going to catch a lobster with his bare hands. And if he tried that here in Maine he'd be shot, first by a lobsterman, then by Mary Tyler Moore (a reference perhaps lost by those other than Down Easters).​


I'll admit it: P&P made me laugh, twice.


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll drink Pinot Grigio with everything. Barefoot is cheap and delicious. 

+1 for P&P and his Maine comments. 

p.s. I just looked them up and maybe he will catch one. Apparently "California Spiny Lobsters" hang out in shallow water.


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> [/indent]You goof!!
> 
> In SD they have those puny Mexican Lobsters. Still good, but more like big shrimp!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are small, but I find it a fun way to spend the day. Last time we went out, the 4 of us caught about 70 or 80, but only 6 were of legal size.

I use a stick to tickle them out and into a net.


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

Droog said:


> Wine educator here. Actually, it depends on how you like to do your pairing. A buttery chardonnay is actually a very good answer if you like to complement the butter with the lobster. French-style chards will be more subtle than the big west coast Chards, but some of the Napa folks are going lighter, toward the French style/white burgundy. To tone it down, an unoaked Chard (e.g., a Chablis) will also give you the acid to cut through and grape fullness to stand up to the butter. The next step down in terms of weight/fullness among common wines would be a Pinot Grigio, but make sure it is not off-dry or watery (a lot of winemakers climbed onto the Pinot Grigio band wagon, producing PG before they were ready). Sav Blanc would be too light to my taste, but who's to say?


Thanks for the input!

Generally, we keep it simply - melted butter brushed on the meat and a simple salad on the side while enjoying the sunset at sea.

Do you think a buttery Chard served as described be a butter overload? Im not a wine guy usually, but have been slowly getting into them, hence my question (although I understand the paring is quite recommended and common, but I want to move away from the expected.).

Maybe a Chablis might provide for some more depth and "challenge" the butter a bit more? A bolder choice perhaps?

Cheers!


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't think you get a big butter charge from combining the two, but truly it is a matter of taste and the particulars of the wine. If you want to stay away from that possibility, go for a white burgundy / French-style chardonnay, which will give you the bigness of a chardonnay grape without the (or at least less) butter. Otherwise, a Chablis' or PG's acidity will also likely work nicely to cut through the butter richness, which is what you want. You may want a wine that has not undergone malolactic fermentation (which changes the hard malic acid [like an apple's acid] into lactic acid, which is softer and adds some butter qualities, being the milk acid). Whenever my wife and I are intent on a pairing, we buy a bottle beforehand to test. She's the real fanatic about this. You can also often get info on-line from the winemaker. This stuff is really complex and is a life study. I learn something new all the time. Hope it goes swimmingly for you! (sorry for the pun)


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

Droog said:


> I don't think you get a big butter charge from combining the two, but truly it is a matter of taste and the particulars of the wine. If you want to stay away from that possibility, go for a white burgundy / French-style chardonnay, which will give you the bigness of a chardonnay grape without the (or at least less) butter. Otherwise, a Chablis' or PG's acidity will also likely work nicely to cut through the butter richness, which is what you want. You may want a wine that has not undergone malolactic fermentation (which changes the hard malic acid [like an apple's acid] into lactic acid, which is softer and adds some butter qualities, being the milk acid). Whenever my wife and I are intent on a pairing, we buy a bottle beforehand to test. She's the real fanatic about this. You can also often get info on-line from the winemaker. This stuff is really complex and is a life study. I learn something new all the time. Hope it goes swimmingly for you! (sorry for the pun)


Thanks again for your opinion on this. I will look into a bit more, but will likely go for a Chard... as of now anyway.

Since there will be 6 of us, perhaps a bottle of each (Chard and a Chablis) might be in order. I suppose it is all relative to taste, but would it be a faux pas to drink a glass of these two different styles back to back? My initial thinking would be 'no', but I will refer to someone who has more experience than I.

Na Zdrowie!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Musick said:


> Since there will be 6 of us, perhaps a bottle of each (Chard and a Chablis) might be in order. I suppose it is all relative to taste, but would it be a faux pas to drink a glass of these two different styles back to back? My initial thinking would be 'no', but *I will refer to someone who has more experience than I. *[/quote]
> 
> Okay. Have you tried the local branch of AA?


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Okay. Have you tried the local branch of AA?


I did, but those in the meeting just gave me a funny look when I asked them which paring would be best. Still not sure why....it was just a question afterall...


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

A white Burgundy, or Beaujolais, or Rhone in general, perhaps a white Corbieres, or a Picpoul de Pinet. Otherwise Champagne will probably do.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

Try some different combinations, half the fun is finding out what you like.


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

I ended up with a bottle of 2004 Francis Coppola Chardonnay 2004, Diamond Collection and 2006 Petit Chamblis.

Thanks Again!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Now, no one throw anything, but I find the Gallo chardonnay in a box to be mild enough so as not to overwhelm our crustacean friend. It's not oaky, or buttery, or anything, for that matter. As an aside, the New York Times reported that boxed wines are really on the upswing. It ships much more effeciently, and is certainly convenient to use. My local store can hardly keep the Gallo boxed chardonnay in stock.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

I find a light shellfish dinner pairs well with, of all things, California sparkling. A bottle of Mumm with crabcakes is a beautiful thing.


----------



## walterb (Dec 24, 2006)

*Premiere Cru French Burgundy*

such as a Mersault(sp?) or Chassagne-Montrachet would go nicely. About $50 a bottle but you are getting the lobster for free.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes, white Burgs are the default choice-- Meursault, Corton Charlie, or any number of things as long as it's not too oaky.

Another much-neglected option: Mosel/Saar Spaetlese. Fantastic structure and hedonism combined. The acid stands up to the butter and marine cholesterol, while the fruit gives you something else to enjoy. All at lower alcohol than most wine.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

myself I likeGewürztraminer with Lobster. For Christmas diner we had lobster, shrimp (garlic encrusted), Salmon, Mussels, and some flavoriful rice dishes. Sort of Thai meets the Med (wife is Thai).


----------

